# RFP's for Corporate Catering (Lunch)



## NYC Caterer (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone - Does anyone know if there is a good place to find out about RFP's from corporate entities for a meal program? Or simply somewhere to find out for companies that are in search of a recurring catering service for lunch? Looking in the NYC area. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

